# SD-Karte 16GB als Fat32 oder NTFS formatieren?!



## Zerberus1 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Habe mir ne 16 GB Extreme Pro SD Karte von SanDisk zugelegt für meine Digitalkamera. Jetzt hätte ich gerne gewußt, wie ich sie formatieren soll. Als Fat 32 oder NTFS..... ich denke als NTFS besser ist aber ich weiß es nicht genau? Wenn es so ist mit welcher Größe der Zuordnungseinheiten? 16 Kilobytes?!

Kann mir da einer helfen bitte...

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus..

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2011)

Das solltest Du Deine DigiCam entscheiden lassen, es kann nicht jede mit jedem Filesystem umgehen. Für 16 GB reicht auch FAT32, ist außerdem kompatibler, d.h. es können mehr Geräte / Betriebssysteme lesen. Die Größe der Zuordnungseinheit solltest Du an der durchschnittlichen Göße Deiner Bild-Dateien orientieren, da damit der Grad der Auslastung der SD-Card beeinflussbar ist. Aus Sicht der Geschwindigkeit sollten sich in diesem Anwendungsfall die beiden Filesystem-Typen nicht viel nehmen, NTFS bringt da vor allem bei Festplatten einen Vorteil. S.a. File Allocation Table und NTFS.


----------



## Zerberus1 (12. Juli 2011)

Danke dir schonmal mattinator,

Hatte sie im Vorfeld erstmal als NTFS formatiert! Bei Fat32 kann man aber die Zuordnungseinheiten nicht wählen, oder?! Heißt das konkret für mich..... Karte einstecken und mit der Kamera neu formatieren?! Was ist denn wenn ich mit der Full HD fähigen Dikitalkamera entsprechend große Filme aufnehmen will?! Sind die dann max. 4 GB groß?

Wäre cool wenn du mir da auch noch Infos geben könntest sofern du es weißt....

Danke dir schonmal...

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

Also wir haben zu hause gerade ne neue Kamera und nen Camcorder bekommen die beide *KEIN* NTFS können. von daher würde ich noch auf FAT32 plädieren.


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Sind die dann max. 4 GB groß?


 
Bei FAT32 ja, allerdings würde ich wie Du schon schreibst mit der Kamera formatieren. Dann kannst Du eigentlich sicher sein, dass es für diese dann optimal ist.


----------



## Zerberus1 (13. Juli 2011)

OK... danke dir erstmal... Wenn jemand noch was weiß oder Tips hatte wäre ich dankbar !

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn ich mit der Full HD fähigen Dikitalkamera entsprechend große Filme aufnehmen will?! Sind die dann max. 4 GB groß?


 
Theoretisch gesehen ja. Aber z.B. mein Viedorecorder kann nur FAT32 Festplatten lesen. Der macht beim Aufnehmen aber automatisch mehrere Dateien die dann maximal 1.5GB gross sind. 
Ich würd es einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Zerberus1 (16. Juli 2011)

Noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Tricks?! Welche Größe der Zuordnungseinheiten sind denn unter Fat32 zu empfehlen?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Wüsste nicht, dass größere Zuordnungseinheiten irgendwelche Vorteile bringen -> so klein, wie bei 16 GB eben noch möglich.


----------

